# New tombstones and grave grabber



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my projects for this year was to add a few more tombstones. Like most projects, this ended up being more than that. After coming up with the epitaph for one, I decided it needed a character coming out of the grave. I followed Yardhaunter's how to and am looking forward to adding these to my graveyard.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to build one of these too after seeing the original post. Great Job!! What did you use to make the hand??? Great Stuff?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job Steve! Very creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the epitaph and the movement on the grave grabber is creepily subtle.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> I want to build one of these too after seeing the original post. Great Job!! What did you use to make the hand??? Great Stuff?


Thanks.
I used latex over a wire frame covered in cotton similar to this how to - http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

For anyone that's interested, here is the link to the how to for the grave grabber I used - http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23755&highlight=grave+grabber


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! i love the movement too!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice, I like the movement.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, 

Oh meowy meow! I am Sooo going to have to try this, you did a great good with it, I'll have to take a look at Yardhaunter's post!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That's definitely on the short list for a build this year!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done for all props! Like the hand.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

That came out great, but I couldn't get the link to work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

halstaff said:


> For anyone that's interested, here is the link to the how to for the grave grabber I used - http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=1130978


This link is not working for me either.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> This link is not working for me either.


I believe Halstaff used Kevin242's Tech Challenge prop and tutorial which is Here

His tutorial page is listed there but you can access it Directly Here

We are building one for our MnT group. Kevin242's Prop is AMAZING as well as being CHEAP and simple to build, BUT there is a LOT of information missing in the tutorial. There are no measurements, or information as to how to mount the deer motor or crank arm to it. I had to discern as much information I could from the pictures and video's. I just built a prototype for our group, so I could take measurements and work out the geometry, and hopefully improve mechanisms without adding to the cost. I did post in his thread requesting some information, but meanwhile I worked out the bugs in my prototype. When you have 20 people of various skills making a prop, you need to keep it as simple as possible and take as much of the guesswork out of it as possible.

As a result, I can probably post some tips that would suppliment his tutorial of this wonderful prop. KUDO's to Keven242. With his permission, I might be willing to post a complete tutorial of my versioin, with critical measurements and a more accurate parts list. Subtle changes in geometry make a BIG Differerence in the motion of this prop and it's creepyness.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, I updated the link. Not sure why it wasn't working but its fine now.
I had the same issues when I built mine. Kevin242's design is outstanding but its missing some of the details. I didn't have any luck getting more info either so I just experimented until I got a movement I was happy with.
Hopefully Kevin242 will chime in with his blessing for you to post your detailed tutorial. It would save future builders having to go through all the trial and error we did.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

halstaff said:


> OK, I updated the link. Not sure why it wasn't working but its fine now.
> I had the same issues when I built mine. Kevin242's design is outstanding but its missing some of the details. I didn't have any luck getting more info either so I just experimented until I got a movement I was happy with.
> Hopefully Kevin242 will chime in with his blessing for you to post your detailed tutorial. It would save future builders having to go through all the trial and error we did.


Halstaff, Have you had any issues with the "Buck" motor stalling when trying to "Auto-reverse"?? I'm If so, How did you solve this?? I have a solution that I am trying right now, and If it works I'll post it. Mine worked flawlessly for the first 3 hours of operation, then, about once an hour it would stall. I need a BULLETPROOF prop before I can endorse it for our group MnT.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't tested mine for that long. I only ran mine for about an hour and it worked perfectly. I'll put mine through a more lengthy test and let you know.
Also, mine does not have as much movement as Kevin's so that may make a difference.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Buck motor ran flawlessly for 4 hours. Then it stalled Once, and ran another 3 hours flawlessly, Then it stalled again, and then ran for an hour before it became a critical problem. Also, I noticed considerable "Slop" in the motor shaft after this amount of time. My Conclusion is that I either did something wrong (I don't think I did), Or these motors just aren't designed to rely on thier auto-reverse. Otherwise they are INCREDIBLE Motors. The just aren't designed (I think) to do rely on that auto reversesince that is a safty mechanism in case a branch falls on your deer and restricts movement, or sow and Ice restrict movement. It probably also auto reverses because the motor is so strong, It could seriously hurt you if you got your hand in a scissor mechanism without the auto-reverse.

I redesigned it using the original geometry for the main movement, BUT repositioned the motor so I could let the motor turn 360 degrees. I had to add a 3rd arm to recreate the original movement and now it should be bullet proof. The movement is only SLIGHTLY different than the original. IT's VERY Close.

I'll take Pics if you want 'em


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to see pictures as well as any tutorial you come up with for your group build. I would like to propose that our group add it to the to do list as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Niblique and Halstaff, perhaps one of you could start a discussion thread on details of this prop in the General Props section. That way people won't get diverted from making admiring comments about the piece


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Love the grabber. Where did you get the reversing deer motor?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I got mine from Kindy's.
They have 2 models. One is easier to install as it has many mounting holes but it doesn't come with the arm attached to the spindle. The second comes with the arm but the screw holes are on the bottom and hard to line up unless you have a mounting bracket from an old deer that you can use as a template. It also doesn't have the extra electrical plug. I think the first one does come with an extra outlet that comes in handy if you want to add another AC device to your prop or plug 2 motors together.
Here's the link -
http://www.kindys.com/search/node/motor


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

ooop, chiming in with my approval! sorry for the lack of measurements, I just tinker with props until I get it right and by then its generally hard to get exact dimensions. For the record, my grabber motor ran great all of Halloween.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, one of these years I'll be giving the Grave Grabber a try.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------

